# Cannot access "Contact Staff"



## murrdawg (20 Apr 2017)

I have a question about cross posting, and I went to Contact Staff, but it brings me to an error page.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Apr 2017)

Could have also been a timing issue... the link works (https://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Contact_Us) but you may have caught it during a server problem. If you'd like, post your question here (or PM me) and I'll take a stab at it.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## murrdawg (20 Apr 2017)

PM was sent


----------



## murrdawg (20 Apr 2017)

FYI, clicking that link, I get:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2017)

The Contact Us and report to Moderator probably won't function as intended while Mike has done some "spring cleaning" on the site.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Apr 2017)

Contact Staff won't work when there is no Staff [


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Contact Staff won't work when there is no Staff [



 [


https://army.ca/forums/threads/125610.0.html


----------



## McG (20 Apr 2017)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The Contact Us and report to Moderator probably won't function as intended while Mike has done some "spring cleaning" on the site.


It should still work.  It will only go to one mailbox (Mike's) as opposed to the many that would have been notified before.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Apr 2017)

MCG said:
			
		

> It should still work.  It will only go to one mailbox (Mike's) as opposed to the many that would have been notified before.



Unfortunately It still links you to the wiki page explaining the function;







Mike B must be PMed directly. 

dileas

tess


----------



## McG (21 Apr 2017)

The contact us link gives an email address, and the report to mod function should work.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Apr 2017)

MCG said:
			
		

> It should still work.  It will only go to one mailbox (Mike's) as opposed to the many that would have been notified before.





			
				MCG said:
			
		

> The staff exists - it is Mike.



Folks,

Let's try remember what Mike is trying to do right now.

He's trying to move everything to a new server.
He's sifting everything from the site emails, Pms, etc. and trying to look for new staff.
He's trying to answer possible report to mod post and mediate heated discussions.
AND HE'S WORKING THREE JOBS!

Please think twice before you PM or email. Unless it's life and death, I'd like to suggest we leave him alone until he has things where he wants them.

Obviously, just my opinion though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Apr 2017)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> FYI, clicking that link, I get:



murrdawg, Got your PM and replied. The Contact Us link is to the Wiki, which has some technical issues. Basically I have tried to configure it to allow your existing username/password from the forums to also work there. It's clearly not working for everyone, I just ran some tests and got error messages, but still saw the text. I'll see what I can figure out there. If you go to the Wiki "front door" do you also get an error:

https://army.ca/wiki

Also: Irrelevant posts have been removed.


----------

